# Haybine wobble box



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

What is the technical name of the wobble box? I assume it's the gear box? I found a haybine that is in great shape but it needs a wobble box and I'd like to find a used one if I can.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't have a tech name for you. I had to stop and think for a while what you are talking about. I'm assuming it is the mechanism that turns rotary motion to oscillation motion to drive the sickle bar. Different make transfer this motion different ways. Think my Heston used a crank and connecting rod like design to operate the sickle bar.

You might try and find a manual on-line or contact a dealer and ask.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes I believe that is what it does just nobody knows what it's called other than a wobble box lol


----------

